# 160xv-viper



## alaska_dude (Apr 18, 2012)

i have this on my 1993 astro for years
no van runs 24min.s
then shuts off what can i do


----------



## alaska_dude (Apr 18, 2012)

must be nap time


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

alaska_dude said:


> i have this on my 1993 astro for years
> no van runs 24min.s
> then shuts off what can i do



Why don't you re-phrase the question so we can understand what your asking? If your saying the unit doesn't run long enough or what?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

sounds like a turbo timer...by no timer turns off nap time


----------

